# Funny Awards?



## EmergencyAshlie (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys & gals! I looked, and couldn't find any other threads on this.
Would love to hear any ideas or suggestions you may have!
My company has a Christmas party for us each year, and we're very appreciative of it and of the opportunity to come together and spend time with each other but it's really... boring. There are always a lot of politicians, and the only thing we do is hear an "atta boy" from our director, get our food, and leave. It's super draining to the morale of the company. So last year my partner had the great idea to come up with some funny little awards we gave out during dinner. It worked, and got several laughs!
Everyone wants us to do it again, and we'd like to add some more awards. Here are the ones we have so far:

*"Dr. Feel Good"* -- to the medic that has given out the most narcs during the year. 
*"Baby Daddy/Momma"* -- someone that has delivered a baby.
*"Buzzkill"* -- the most OD's ran (obviously Narcan is not given on every overdose, and each call is different but the name fit!)
*"The Sympathy Puker"* -- the most use of Zofran. 
*"Sharpest Truck"* -- We're required to wash our truck at the beginning of our shifts, but there are some that are out taking a toothbrush to their hubcaps and we like to honor their OCD/dedication!
*"Birds Eye View"* -- Most flights in the year. 
*"Rescue Randy"* -- Most tools on their belt/in their bag.

--- This next one sounds a little morbid, but we mean no disrespect from it. We want to do a *"Blackest Cloud"* award. With the EPCR program we use our supervisors can go through and search specific things- call types, transport destination, drugs used etc. It would be really tedious to go through and search the "worst" calls for each person then try to narrow it down. So my partner suggested we just use the most cardiac arrests ran for the year. So the *"blackest cloud/Heart stopper"* award. 

Then we have two or three that are more specific to our company so I won't bore you with those. 
We'd like to have a few more, though. Any ideas anyone? 
Or any fun activities/games that you do at your departments Christmas party? 
Thank you all!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 22, 2013)

The only funny one we have is the candman award. It goes to the medic who have the most amount of pain meds in that year. The award comes with a good size bag of candy (actual candy, not pain meds haha) and a little award.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2013)

The sweetest tooth? One that gives the most D50. Or sugar mama/daddy. 

Or one for someone who has a perfect attendance or no tardies. Goody two shoes lol


----------



## EmergencyAshlie (Oct 22, 2013)

I love that you give a bag of candy with it! That's hilarious! We may have to change the name of our "Dr. Feel Good" award! Thank you!


----------



## EmergencyAshlie (Oct 22, 2013)

Anjel said:


> The sweetest tooth? One that gives the most D50. Or sugar mama/daddy.
> 
> Or one for someone who has a perfect attendance or no tardies. Goody two shoes lol


I love that! We had brought it up, but couldn't think of a catchy name for the award ( which is half the fun of giving the awards!) I like the "sweet tooth" though! Thank you so much!


----------



## EMT B (Oct 23, 2013)

The Sarah Palin- provider with the most IOs (drill baby drill reference)


----------



## EMT B (Oct 23, 2013)

chauffer- provider that drove the most calls

taxi cab- provider that tech'd the most bls calls. if you have crews that frequently work together you could do the crew that took the most bls calls


----------



## MissK (Oct 23, 2013)

I love all of these ideas! I'm going to ask my boss if we can do something like this at this year's party.


----------



## EmergencyAshlie (Oct 23, 2013)

EMT B - we have several BLS transport trucks that work 5 days a week and really work their hind-ends off. We do pull which Medic and EMT has ran the most calls for the year, but I think doing a little something different for the BLS crews would be a great idea!


----------



## EmergencyAshlie (Oct 23, 2013)

Miss K - I know it seems like such a small little thing, but I can't tell you how much fun it added to our Christmas dinner last year! I guess it's because we've been feeling like we're being pushed out of our own Christmas dinner by politicians and board members. They got to get up and talk/give speeches, they got introduced, and even got to eat first! So this was just a small way to put the emphasis back on our field crews and it worked. One of our medic's wife was there last year and got so into it that she got upset when he didn't win the "Dr. Feel Good" award! It was hilarious.


----------

